# Pic posting walk through for those having trouble



## Steve NW WI

Have a friend having problems getting pics to show up in his posts, and since most of the instructional posts I've found have old information that no longer applies or works, I thought I'd put up a new one for newbies or even old vets that might be struggling with it.

I'm using Windows 7, and Internet Explorer 8, different versions or other browsers will be just a little different.

This is mainly to upload your pics directly to AS and have them show up in your post. You can do the same with pics posted at a remote site, like photobucket or similar sites, but sometimes those cause lost pics if one is deleted later, aggravating if searching through old posts. I normally do it this way, it works and the pics stay with the post forever.

First, you need small enough pics to post here, 300kb or smaller. If you don't have a way to do this, I use a pic resizer that's a clone of the older resizer powertoy that was in Windows XP, real simple to use. Download it here if you need it: Download Image Resizer Powertoy Clone 2.1.1 Free - A clone of the Image Resizer Powertoy for Windows XP - Softpedia

To use it, first open your folder with the pics you want to upload, then just right click on the picture(s) you want to resize. You can do more than one at a time by selecting multiple pics by holding down CTRL and clicking on more pics.







A pop-up will come up and let you choose your size:






Next, when you're typing your post, to add pictures click on manage attachments down below the text box a ways. You'll get a pop up window like this:






I like to make use of the new wide screens by shrinking the main window down and putting the attachment window along side it like this, it makes later steps much easier:






Now you're ready to start uploading your resized pics. Click on the browse button, find the picture you want, select it and click "open":






To be continued!


----------



## Steve NW WI

After you've clicked open, the address of the pic on your computer will be in the box on the upload screen. Click the upload button, wait patiently, sometimes VERY patiently if the servers are slow, and after a second or minute, or so, your picture's shiny new link will appear in green. It's now attached to your post, and ready to put in your post!






Repeat the last two steps up to 5 pictures per post. If you have more pics than that, just hit reply and put them in the next post.

Type your text, before you want to add a picture, hit enter a time or two to put space between the text and the picture for easier reading and viewing. Now is where the "split screen" comes in handy. Go over to the upload box, right click on the picture you want to insert and copy the shortcut, then with the cursor where you want the picture, click on the insert image button on top:






Now click on the "From URL" tab, paste in the link, uncheck the box marked "reference remote blah blah blah" - if you don't do this, it won't work right. Then click OK






You should now have a HTML code in your text that looks like this with (IMG)link.dbghh.(/IMG) but with square brackets around the imgs:






When you hit submit, you should get a picture of a deer in my yard behind the wood piles! (Kidding, your pic should show up!)






Good luck, and if this helps, I'm glad I took the time.


----------



## Beefie

Thanks Steve for the help . I am going to try this and see if it works.






Holly Crap it worked . 
Thanks Steve


Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI

Glad to help, Beefie! Nice Ollie too.


----------



## K&L Landscaping

View attachment 214540


----------



## grommet

Im just trying to get profile pic under my name....feelin kinda stupid


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Ok...So I'm an AS veteran...posted hundreds...maybe thousands of pics...well...you get the idea.

The icon's on my reply to thread are lightly shaded. The "insert image" icon is invisible although I can still click on it. When I unclick the "retrive remote file box" the "ok button disappears. To add to my humiliation the url window says it doesn't recognize my file.

WTH? 

Any help? 

WCA


----------



## Joe Whalen

I'll give it a try.






Thanks!


----------



## Big L

I'll try as well ...


----------



## saxman

View attachment 219223






My big dog in its element. I hope this works


Steve


----------



## Slackerjpt

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

View attachment 220613


----------



## Slackerjpt

*i suck*

can't post a pic


----------



## Steve NW WI

Keep trying slacker, you're getting there. The important part is getting them attached. From there, it's just "pretty work" to show em in the post.


----------



## 4seasons

I used to make it work before the site changed. Now I cant seem to get them to show up. One more try and then you will just have to click my links.






Holy crap, Firefox is way different. I got stuck with an error message until I unchecked a Retrieve image box and then still had to go back in and edit to be able to right click the link to paste to the add image line.


----------



## Hadley

Any idea on how to bring up photos on a iPad? Do I need tap talk?


----------



## songofthewood

dump trailer


----------



## songofthewood

again


----------



## songofthewood

duh


----------



## songofthewood

View attachment 223946


----------



## l3lue

songofthewood said:


> View attachment 223946


----------



## Applehead

*Pos*









Thanks for the help with the pics.


----------



## Customcuts

*testing it out*

View attachment 239049
View attachment 239049


----------



## axlr8

try again!!!


----------



## Customcuts

View attachment 248570


----------



## Customcuts

*Testing it out again*

[video=youtube;J0oSrpHlPbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0oSrpHlPbY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]First Crane Assist - YouTube


----------



## Customcuts

*Finally*

Well well well, looks like I finally figured it out. It only took 8 months.... lol. Thanks for the tips..


----------



## terryknight

????

View attachment 251749


----------



## terryknight

][/IMG]


----------



## terryknight

just keep trying





















i hope the second one does not appear large on anyone's screen


----------



## FLHX Storm

Let see if I figured this thing out. Also, is there a space someplace to manage attachments other than in replying to a post?











View attachment 264294







Well, I don't really have it, but I figured out another way. BTW, I too am running FireFox


----------



## Gravedigger




----------



## Gravedigger




----------



## mr.finn

*Test run*

I hope this works. If it does thanks Steve


----------



## marti384

*test*

ill try thisView attachment 269348







crap, don't know how to make it take up the whole screen


----------



## marti384

2nd try, after this i give up


----------



## Steve NW WI

marti384 said:


> 2nd try, after this i give up



I cut this out of your img code: &thumb=1&stc=1 , you're almost there, but you're copying the image code for the thumbnail image and not the full size pic.


----------



## farmboss45

Can not get it to work, I don't get the resize part to come up. I am useing windows vista


----------



## Steve NW WI

This resizer should work with Vista, but I can't say for sure:

Image Resizer for Windows - Home


----------



## mr.finn

Trying a different size here, may be to big


----------



## farmboss45

I think I've finally got it Steve, if i upload to my profile first, then manage attachents and select/drag my pic in, it comes up, still not full size, but better than a link....


----------



## dpavlock

*Test picture*



Steve NW WI said:


> This resizer should work with Vista, but I can't say for sure:
> 
> Image Resizer for Windows - Home



Test picture


----------



## dpavlock

dpavlock said:


> Test picture



Another try


----------



## dpavlock

dpavlock said:


> Another try



It works!


----------



## Vibes

dpavlock said:


> It works!



I'll give this a try when I have a few hours to spare. I still don't understand why this has to be a 12 step process to put up pics on this site.


----------



## CTYank

*Just a Test*

A small sample of Sandy damage.




Much more of tree on other side of trail.
View attachment 275370


----------



## Dog_River

*this is a test only*

View attachment 281570


----------



## Macman125

Need a walk through on how to do it on xp.


----------



## ramzilla

*test*

test
View attachment 299935


----------



## Macman125

maclovercp125 said:


> Need a walk through on how to do it on xp.



Anyone?


----------



## scallywag

?


----------



## scallywag

Hmm View attachment 307639


----------



## ramzilla

[IMG) 281.jpg (280.0 KB)[/IMG) (Boxes changed to show info)

Here's what I see when I edit your post. Instead of saying "281.jpg", it should show the actual address of the pic:

ttp://ww.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/308442d1375796329-281-jpg (I removed a couple letters from the http and the www so it shows up better.

Should work like this:






Give it another try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Ramzilla - I edited your post above to show where you're going wrong. Give it another try.

Scallywag - are you remembering to uncheck the "retrieve remote files" box?


----------



## ramzilla




----------



## ramzilla

ARGH! Still not big.


----------



## ramzilla




----------



## ramzilla

Got it big but only by copying the link from my other post????


----------



## homemade

Ok I don't want to steer you all away from using your desktops or PC. But I'm using tappatalk and it is super easy. I just start a new thred or reply and it gives me the options to to take the picture or retrieve one from file. 

Steve if it's all the same to you I could do a walk threw with screenshots but I don't want to steal your thread. 


Sent from the shitter, the only place it get to read arboristsite!


----------

